# A Must Ride Sierra Road



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you ever found yourself having just completed a ride without really being able to express what it was like in words? Well, the ride out of Lone Pine up to Horseshoe Meadows is one of those. Climbing from Lone Pine, California at an altitude of about 3,800 feet we climbed up to Horseshoe Meadows at 10,100 feet. It's an incredible ride to say the least with a road that climbs right up the side of the Eastern Sierras through a series of wild switch backs at a constant rate just under 8%. Pretty crazy stuff, but with unbelievable views of the Owens Valley and Lone Pine far down below you. The climb up is far from impossible, but the altitude definitely lets its presence known at the top. It was very hard for me to pic just a few of the ridiculous amount of photos I took along the way. Hopefully I won't bore you all too much.

Leaving Lone Pine we climbed up along Tuttle Creek Road through the Alabama Hills. I kept my eye out for the Lone Ranger, Captain Kirk, and a myriad other movie figures that have walked these hills but only the gentle sounds of movies' past played in the gentle winds sweeping through the rocks.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Heluva-Climb-in-Lone-Pine


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up Up and Away*

The climb itself isn't grueling. Just long. 23 miles of nonstop uphill greets you almost immediately from the time you leave Lone Pine. Once the climb starts you've got a near constant cliff like drop off falling sheerly down to the switchbacks below you with the nearly dry Owen's Lake far below (thanks to L.A. the water that once made this valley flourish has been transported off to water lawns). We took a quick fig newton break and to take some pictures before continuing up the climb. Lots of blooming alpine lupine kept us company as we finally crested at the summit to where I found an earth moving thingamajig. We cooled our heels for a while before dropping down into Horseshoe Meadows Valley below and began our ascent once more towards 10,100.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Into the Valley*

As I was climbing I could see a pack of riders miles behind and thousands of feet below on the switchbacks. I was a little shocked to see how fast they were moving. I actually stopped and watched for a second to make sure it was bikes. I told myself that there was no way they could catch me, but 1/4 from the top the darn Team Descenders out of San Diego, CA caught up and passed me. Darn 130lbs climbing nuts! 

We dropped down into Horseshoe Meadows and climbed up the other side to the campgrounds where we refilled our water and I took a picture of the smallest flowers I had seen in some time (note the sand grains). It was beautiful back in there but with a shockingly short supply of snow. This time of year should have had snow everywhere, but I couldn't find any.

Then, back up and over the crest to begin our wild descent.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back into Lone Pine*

Most of the time I feel pretty good flying down steep roads and laugh at the danger of the speed involved. This descent was different. For some reason, maybe the rough road and loose sand here and there, I just couldn't get myself to trust the bike or the turns. I pretty much burned my brakes all the way down the mountains. Oh well, call me a wimp. Once at the bottom we followed Horseshoe Meadows Road back to the Whitney Portal Road and visited Movie Road before dropping back into town. You can see Mt. Whitney in the pics below. I've never been up there, but Joe, who was riding with us, has been many times. He spread his wife's ashes up there a few years ago after a hard battle with cancer.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

When can I move in with you guys?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We've got an extra room. We hit Tioga Pass the next day. That was almost as spectacular scenerywise. But, that post will have to wait. I'm falling asleep at my desk. 

On a side note, you're always welcome up here to join us.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow! I can understand why you wouldn't let go of the brakes and let it rip. What a view. 

It's a good thing those guys are studying "how magma moves in the earth and makes volcanoes." That sounds like fun. 

Clearly we I'm jealous of the weather you are having. With the crazy heat in the east and snow here, it's just bizarro world.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn, that looks fantastic. I'll be in that area for a week or so next month and while I wasn't planing on bringing the bike, I'm sorely tempted to now. I assume there is no water available once you leave Lone Pine?
Great photos and report - thanks for sharing.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay, well, it sure looks steep enough. Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

great write-up and pictures, thanks so much for posting that. looks like an absolutely awesome ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

[email protected] you folks must be getting into some kind of killer shape this year.

Some great riding out your way, I always enjoyed riding on the Eastern Slope.

Gonna do the Eastern Sierra Double?


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow another great ride report talk about empty roads. Did you even see one car the whole ride?. Glad you guys are able to get that type of quality beautiful riding in.

Ray Still


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

What stunning scenery. That was an absolutely great ride report.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Killer.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

awesome... look like you just skirted around Sequoia NP?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool. I bet the ride back down was sweet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Crilly, there's no water until you reach the end. If you have any opportunity at all to bring your bike you should 100% do it. Besides Horseshoe you can do the Whitney Portal Road up to 8,500' or the Onion Valley Climb out of Independence up to 10,000+. Any of the three are incredible rides.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey MB, we just missed the Sierra Double. I had the dates all wrong and actually met up with some people in Lee Vining that had just completed it. They said the riding was terrific this year and had 37 miles of 30mph tailwinds at one point. Must have been fun.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

very nice. We road Eastern Sierra Double last weekend, and after seeing your photos I'm REALLY kicking myself for not taking my camera!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We saw a total of five cars that passed us and one Forest Service truck that kept passing, and passing, etc. Not sure what he was up to but always gave us a wide berth.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's awesome Red. The people we talked to said the Double went really well. I wish I had done it this year.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep, the ride itself ends at the Wildnerness area between open National Forest and the National Park.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That looks pretty cool. Great pictures. For my money, the best climbs are the ones where you can look down and see the road where you have been. I love switchbacks.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> That's awesome Red. The people we talked to said the Double went really well. I wish I had done it this year.


The tailwind on hwy 6 will certainly live on as legend. I think we rode the last 32 miles in one hour ten minutes? With no effort at all. It was without question the most perfect tailwind I've ever experienced. the great thing was people were talking about that tailwind's existence all day, questioning; "is it still there?"....."yes, sure is." So we waited all day for that tailwind, that for once, actually came.

Nice route. I'm going to forward this to some pals. thanks for posting.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

You are a [email protected] I like to climb, but I think if I looked up the road and saw mountains like that, I'd probably turn right around and coast to the first restaurant I saw...


----------



## *A-Train* (May 28, 2008)

That is awesome!!! We're going up to Mammoth in August, hopefully I'm in shape enough then to just head all the way up to the lakes, or at least do the Scenic Loop ride!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Incredible! I'd add this to my "must ride" list but I think I would want to rig up a drag chute or something first. I am a wimp on descents


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Sweet climb and beautiful mountains. It was those desolate wide open valleys the New Englander in me could never get used to when I lived and travelled out in those parts. Great pics.

singlecross


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That's amazing. That altitude would kill this flatlander.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Ridgetop,

This is the kind of ride that I've always wanted to do. I don't know if I have the ability, but I'd like to try.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

That is truly astonishing. Was that your wife in the pictures? Looks like she's tacking her way up the climb, which is interesting, considering how you said it wasn't a killer climb. :wink: 

Sorry to hear about Joe's wife.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Beautiful report. Thank you.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep, that was my wife. She's still getting used to the double compact on her new bike. Can't spin as easily and was getting tired after a bit of the climbing. She does really well on these overall though.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Nasty! I`ve been waiting to get into work to check out this post (home connection is not well suited to ride reports). I pass through that section of 395 a couple times a year and can`t help looking up at those rocks in total awe, but never made it off the highway. One of these days...


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I really like this pic...it shows the route, the mountains... It looks like a great ride. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HeadWest (May 22, 2013)

Awesome photos. This post inspired us to plan a trip up to do the ride next weekend. What time of year did you do this? Do you remember if there was a great temperature difference between the base and the meadow? (I realize this was like 5 years ago, so it could be a stretch)


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

nice ride report!!! I've been thinking about a Sequoia and Kings canyon parks ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

HeadWest said:


> Awesome photos. This post inspired us to plan a trip up to do the ride next weekend. What time of year did you do this? Do you remember if there was a great temperature difference between the base and the meadow? (I realize this was like 5 years ago, so it could be a stretch)


There is a considerable temperature change between Lone Pine and the Meadows. When we rode it last I think it was about 90 or 95F in Lone Pine and 70F in the meadows. Weather prediction for this weekend is 81F in Lone Pine so I would expect 55F to 60F on top, so going up you'll be plenty warm but you'll want something to wear for the descent probably. Enjoy the ride, it's pretty spectacular.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh, we did it in the first week of June if I remember correctly. They were having an early warm spell.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Just WOW!


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

HeadWest said:


> Do you remember if there was a great temperature difference between the base and the meadow?


As a general rule of thumb, you can count on about 4 degrees of cooling for every 1000 feet of elevation gain.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Now THAT is some great street photography!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Is that the first climb of the second day of the Mt. Everest Challenge?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I believe so except when they used Onion Valley one year.


----------



## HeadWest (May 22, 2013)

Well, we actually did this ride. It was an incredible experience in a beautiful area. We camped at the Whitney Portal campground, which was really cool. Drove down to Lone Pine for breakfast ad Alabama Hills Cafe (great pancakes). Then rode up Horseshoe Meadows and back. Here is the video!

Horseshoe Meadows on Vimeo


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like you had fun. Definitely one of the better rides down there!


----------

